# Narex Classic Bevel-Edge Chisels



## nwbusa

Fair and accurate review, in my opinion. Mine also required the same amount of effort to flatten, but you only need to do that once. I noticed some edge deterioration when chopping out dovetails in white oak, and like you I increased the angle via a micro bevel which helped a lot. For heavy chopping, like big mortises I use their mortise chisels which I like even more than their bench chisels. These tools are definitely a good value for the money.


----------



## Roswell

Hmm, I've seen several good things about the mortise chisels now. Perhaps I can put that dusty Amazon gift card to use…


----------



## Arminius

I own both sets, and I agree with your review. The mortise chisels are also superb value, and mine at least came with cleaner backs that the bench chisels did.


----------



## jmos

Good review. I bought a set of larger sizes, 1" through 2" and they took a lot to flatten. Work pretty well now, hold an edge pretty well, I'm happy with them.


----------



## cagenuts

Hate to break this to you guys but the backs are *deliberately *concave from the start.


----------



## nwbusa

*Hate to break this to you guys but the backs are deliberately concave from the start.*

Why would you think this?


----------



## crank49

The backs of all Japanese chisels are concave also.


----------



## nwbusa

Yeah, but the Narex chisels aren't Japanese.

Japanese chisels are very obviously concave on their backs, as opposed to the Narex which appear to be designed like most other western style bench chisels-i.e. with backs that are (supposed to be) flat.


----------



## cagenuts

According to a seller in the UK, they are not completely flat so that you don't have to spend an eternity polishing the back. It's only the front cutting edge that does all the work anyway.


----------



## helluvawreck

Narex chisels did very well in a Fine Woodworking performance test of about a dozen or so different brands of various chisels.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Roswell

Ever get the feeling that there are people out there that get change back every time they put their two cents in?


----------



## hammer6048

Would like some feedback, received a set as a Christmas gift from my son's and was chopping mortices in some Southern Yellow Pine, the edges don't hold at all. A real disappointment. Hope Lee Valley will give me a credit against something better, or is it buyer beware?


----------



## cagenuts

> Hope Lee Valley will give me a credit against something better, or is it buyer beware?
> - hammer6048


Neither actually. Most non-mortise chisels will chip out on the first 1/32nd or 1/16th. Just grind the edge back a bit and you won't be disappointed. Even their V11 chisels throw up this characteristic.

Keep at it, you've bought a good set there.


----------



## Ocelot

I have the mortise set - haven't used it alot, but have no problems with it. My mortising skills are not good enough for me to worry about the backs being exactly flat.

This is the first negative thing I've heard about Narex.

-Paul


----------



## xjsv12

"In order to learn one must do"
I encourage everyone of you to watch Paul Sellers, Steve Hay, Frank Klausz,…. just to name a few. They all can do more with a cheap chisel (Irvin, in case of Frank Klausz) then you and I. Which tells me, its rather insignificant what chisels I own. Btw, as a trained Tool and Die Maker, nobody can detect without laboratory equipment if the Rc (Rockwell scale) is higher or lower. On the assumption it's a bit lower and therefore frequent sharpening is required, guess what, you'll become good at it and free hand I hope….."In order to learn one must do". And lets not forget what previous craftsmen where able to do with far less quality chisels or sharpening equipment. Yes, I own Narex chisels and enjoy the furniture I can make without buying the Ferrari. Honestly, the Ferrari wouldn't make me a better driver anyway. I'd go as far as buying Ashley Iles chisels, knowing in advance that if something didn't turn out perfect, the problem is found attached to the hand not what's in the hand.
Final note: The spark test for Rc on a grinder is a wild guess at best and therefore useless. Secondly, more damage is done to a chisels Rc by using too fine of a wheel on an electric grinder, therefore creating too much heat, then actually using it and striking it like you mean it.

Punny or not: Just chisel away on your skill, with properly sharpened tools….in order to learn one must do.

Enjoy the process!!!


----------



## RogerBean

I'm with the folks that like the Narex chisels. I have about twenty of them and have no complaints. In fact I think there is much to praise. Those who criticize the hardness without a Rockwell tester are talking through their hat. Heat treating steel is relatively simple and ANY maker who makes more than a few tools has the proper equipment. The actual performance difference in steels is minimal. The exotic steels may in fact hold an edge a bit longer. No argument. But, is it worth five times the price? For bragging rights, probably, but from a performance perspective there is little real difference.

Many folks rave about the old Stanley 750's. I have a set of 5 in virtually new condition that my father bought in 1949, and they perform no better than the Narex chisels. Many of the great chisels of today are made of O1. One of the oldest and simplest of the tool steels. And a really good one.

Don't get me wrong. The $75 chisels are really nice. But there is a lot of marketing hype in the price. No need IMHO to apologize for Narex.

Roger


----------

